# us med dept bottles



## mikequarry (Oct 11, 2006)

these are my best dug bottles,any info would be appreciated.

 thanks mike


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 11, 2006)

The Hospital Dept bottle is Civil War era, probably made in Pittsburgh.
 Very collectible and valuable.
 The MEDL DEPT bottle is probably 1870s. Probably just as rare or more rare than the Hosp Dept but less valuable because it isnt a Civil War item.
 The M.D. medical department bottle is an odd one. Prob the same time frame as the other medical dept bottle but I havent run across that one before.
 All three would be considered great bottles.


----------



## mikequarry (Oct 11, 2006)

thanks for the info,they all came frome the same hole,along with others without embossing.those look older than these with many bubbles in the glass.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 11, 2006)

The MD bottle is from the late 1880s to about 1901. After that it was changed to Dept. of the Army till about WW1 I beleave. Then it was USA Hosp and USA Medical Corp.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 12, 2006)

I have seen U S MARINE HOSPITAL SERVICE  and Medical Department U.S.N. bottles from the late 19th century. They are uncommon but not rare.


----------



## mikequarry (Oct 12, 2006)

pics of others...look older


----------



## annie44 (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow!!!  Look at the bubbles in that one on the left!!  Where are you finding these great bottles?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey Mike, nice digs! Matt is dead on. I collect these bottles, and have ever since my diggin buddie and I excavated 21 of these out of the same hole at an old Indian Wars fort. Your amber in near mint condition will realize $600.00-$800.00 at a good auction house. The aqua Medl. in near mint is $150.00-$300.00. The USA Hosp Dept bottles were made only during the Civil War years for the Union army. They were blown at 2 glass houses (for sure) Baltimore and Pittsburg. Great finds and be sure you didn't leave any out there. They come in a multitude of colors shapes and sizes.  Kelley


----------



## mikequarry (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the info,i do love that hole but it seems to be getting deeper and deeper.i live in chickamauga and belive these came from the post that was here after tha battle...


----------



## mikequarry (Oct 12, 2006)

way doun deep in georgia [] ....i love this site.yall have some very nice people,keep up the good work.........


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a USA Hosp. Dept. in aqua with all the words peened out of the mold. Is it rare or worth much?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Kent, can you post a pic? I have yet to see one like that but I have heard of them on the aqua 7 1/2"widemouth jar (in the oval). Is this the bottle you have? Kelley


----------



## KentOhio (Oct 15, 2006)

No, that's not the same one I have. Mine has a narrow mouth and the lettering isn't in an oval. I think there's a star on the base. I haven't seen it in a long time. It's packed away... I'll try to dig it out but it might not be easy lol.


----------



## epgorge (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone with info it would be appreciated. I have turned down a $60 sale request and wish to know if what it is valued at. 
 Thanks 
 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Jan 1, 2007)

I attempted to upload the MD USA, aqua applied lip med bottle but for some reason it never shows here. Is that a restricted use?
 Ep


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey ep, I think you did right in turning down $60.00 for it. I'm gonna say it's at least a $200.00 bottle if it is in near mint condition. This is only my opinion but USA Med'l bottles are worth quite a bit more than $60.00 and I believe that is what you have, just a variation with the initials MD instead of spelling Med'l out.   Kelley


----------

